# snowbirds layout



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

NashRCracer Exclusive from the layout

http://www.nashrcracer.com/snowbirdslayout.htm

did you bring enough horsepower cuz I don't think you did


----------



## TJMoore (Feb 6, 2005)

Looks a lot different from last year.


----------



## Ovalman19 (Sep 28, 2001)

That's what i remember it looking like at the first carpet birds.


----------

